# Wisconsinites? Where are we?



## Sammi (Nov 6, 2011)

Curiosity has me by the arm today, seeing so many responses to a Wisconsin newbie, perhaps we could identify our locations, not necessarily the exact location, as I know this is an iffy thing, but general locale? 
I am Central Wisconsin, between St. Point, and Mad City, along I39, and would love to find out where the rest of the gallery might be from. Would anyone else care to respond? 
Or perhaps where you used to live? Born? etc., I know there are scads of gals from across the pond that are interesting as well, but I would love to get Wisconsin into the mix if possible. 
Packers anyone?


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

I am North of Eau Claire along Hwy 40


----------



## Sammi (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow that was quick, good to know you gal.


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, I'm across the pond now, but was in Wisconsin from ages 3-21ish. I was in Whitefish Bay through High School, then my parents moved to Delafield. My Grandma was in Wauwatosa.  And I'll give you Packers, but I'm a Brewers fan myself. Baseball was always more my thing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

near Madison, hi!!!!!!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I live 30 miles north of Milwaukee. I have met two other ladies on Paradise that are from my town. jinx


----------



## sandra fay bell (Jun 22, 2012)

Hello and welcome from Australia


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

just south of Milwaukee


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

I live in a small burb called Muscoda, which is 20 minutes south of Richland Center. If that isn't clear, RC is the mid point between Madison and LaCrosse on Hwy 14. I teach in a small school just south of Reedsburg and my husband teaches here in Muscoda.


----------



## sheilae (Jan 29, 2011)

I lived in LaCrosse for my middle school and high school years. Moved to Madison as a young married and then back to LaCrosse for many years. Haven't migrated too far - I live in the Twin Cities area of Minnesota now.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

I was just thinking about posting this question too! I live 1/2 of the week on Washington Island and 1/2 of the week in Green Bay (where I have the job that pays for the life on Washington Island!)


----------



## brmjlm (Feb 12, 2012)

I was raised 60 miles north of Green Bay. Moved to Indiana when I got married.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Green Bay here. Traveled the world, but always come back home to Titletown.


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi, Reedsburg is my locale.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi and welcome from Karole in Iowa.


----------



## salsalady (Jan 25, 2011)

thought there would be more from La Crosse, have alot of cousins there. Lorene


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

bobbie kirchoff said:


> Hi, Reedsburg is my locale.


Wow! I teach at Weston!


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm in Houston now but lived in Kansasville near Racine from 1989 to 1999


----------



## smileydeniseral (Mar 21, 2011)

I've lived in Eau Claire for 29 yrs. Born and grew up in Madison area.


----------



## jd1009d (Jan 1, 2012)

I live in Montana now but was born in Oshkosh and raised in Chetek, (85 miles east of the Twin Cities). Still have family in Wi and ...of course, never miss the Packers.


----------



## knitter1st (Feb 23, 2012)

I live along the Lakeshore.


----------



## Jean C. (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi Live in Quincy,Ma but was born in Kaukauna WI. I will always be a cheese head.


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

2 of my granddaughters and all of my great grands live in Wausaukee area. I live in Memphis and enjoy visiting your world--- in the summer --- haven't dared the winter yet!!!!
Welcome th KP you are going to love it


----------



## sqwire (Dec 3, 2011)

Eagle, wi


----------



## Mariette EDE (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi all you lovely knitters, I am from Henley Beach South Australia


----------



## patc (Dec 8, 2011)

Wauwatosa


----------



## Sammi (Nov 6, 2011)

See? I just knew there was a slew of Wisconsinites on this forum, keep em coming ladies, there has to be a few more?
With the winters we have here, sure makes for some fine knit/crochet projects, and so glad to have you respond to the listing of Wisconsin folks.


----------



## bahelbling (Jul 5, 2012)

Racine now. Lived Near Lake Geneva and in Raymond previously


----------



## Ziggypop (Aug 14, 2012)

I was born in Milwaukee but now live in Idaho, but am a devoted cheesehead!


----------



## kreweel (May 22, 2011)

Hello from Niagara! I am just 5 miles south of the Michigan border and Iron Mountain, Michigan. Do you really have to ask about the Packers???? ;-) GO PACK GO I am so glad football season is right around the corner. I just got back from a trip to GB and the best shopping in the whole world at the Packer Pro Shop.


----------



## Ziggypop (Aug 14, 2012)

Iron mountain? Is that a big town? My Mother was born in Wabeano. I agree can't wait for football to really start although I don't ghetto see them on Tv much, I do my best to keep up.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I am on the WI/MI border in the UP. The twin cities of Marinette, WI/Menominee, MI. 50 miles north of Green Bay, WI.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Andrea in TN said:


> 2 of my granddaughters and all of my great grands live in Wausaukee area. I live in Memphis and enjoy visiting your world--- in the summer --- haven't dared the winter yet!!!!
> Welcome th KP you are going to love it


My granddaughters also live in Wausaukee.


----------



## Sue D (Apr 10, 2011)

Wisconsin Rapids is where I'm from


----------



## tlk (Aug 14, 2012)

I grew up in LaCrosse and now live on the outskirts of LaCrosse. I am thinking about moving back to LaCrosse.


----------



## aMaryknitter (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi Everyone! I live in Brookfield (west of Milw.) I love this state


----------



## piggysue (May 27, 2011)

hello from sw wisconsin 25 miles s of lacrosse wisc.. go packers.. mad town meaning madison????


----------



## CarolZ (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm in California now but grew up in De Pere, 7 miles south of Green Bay. Plan on moving back there in the future. Can't afford to retire in CA with all the taxes and high cost of living we have here. Go Pack Go!!!


----------



## piggysue (May 27, 2011)

where r u now??? im below genoa..fun to meet people close by and far away...


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

cgcharles said:


> Andrea in TN said:
> 
> 
> > 2 of my granddaughters and all of my great grands live in Wausaukee area. I live in Memphis and enjoy visiting your world--- in the summer --- haven't dared the winter yet!!!!
> ...


the next time I can get up there we should do lunch and go yarn hunting I would love that !


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

My parents were born in Richland Center and Madison. I was born in Portage. My parents moved to CA when I was two. I have cousins in Stoughton and probably a lot of other places as well, as there were 12 in my dad's family.


----------



## tanner49855 (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, I can say I am almost in Wisconsin, Marquette Michigan about 3 hours (well, maybe 2.45 minutes now that they have the highway from Marinette to Green Bay done) north from one of my favorite places...Green Bay. Go Pack...even though I am not much of a football fan. Like the game but don't follow very often. Hope you enjoy it here and welcome


----------



## Ziggypop (Aug 14, 2012)

Does any here knit with the looms? I have carpal tunnel in both wrists and this is the only way I can knit hats. By I am looking for an easy pattern for booties with the different colored toes and heals


----------



## Keelyn (Mar 29, 2011)

I am from Wisconsin Rapids and work in Stevens Point. Where are you??


----------



## Sue D (Apr 10, 2011)

south of Kellner 3 miles


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I live just west of Green Bay and about eight miles from Lambeau Field. Go Packers!


----------



## Kbuech (Apr 17, 2012)

A Holylander here - between St. Cloud and Marytown (don't blink)


----------



## Nativelady (Oct 20, 2011)

I am from New Berlin- just west of Milwaukee. Originally from Oklahoma. Can't wait for the "real" Packer season to start!!!


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Madison


----------



## Ziggypop (Aug 14, 2012)

I live in Idaho


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

Appleton here


----------



## Coots (May 6, 2011)

Green Bay Biggest little city in the world!


----------



## HappieGram (Oct 31, 2011)

Cumberland,WI--75 miles north of Eau Claire.
So looking forward to football season.
Go Pack Go!!
So nice to see all of you from my home state!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Andrea in TN said:


> cgcharles said:
> 
> 
> > Andrea in TN said:
> ...


It's a date.


----------



## yooper (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm from Rhinelander. I spend alot of time in Green Bay visiting my daughter.


----------



## Anguslake (Dec 26, 2011)

From Neenah now between Superior and Ashland


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

cgcharles said:


> Andrea in TN said:
> 
> 
> > cgcharles said:
> ...


I will look forward to it!!!!!


----------



## Anguslake (Dec 26, 2011)

Grew up in Neenah now between Superior and Ashland


----------



## Retiredhoosier (Mar 12, 2011)

brmjlm said:


> I was raised 60 miles north of Green Bay. Moved to Indiana when I got married.


where do you live in Indiana?


----------



## kleine annchen (Aug 12, 2012)

I teach in Wausaukee....Live in Abrams...20 miles N. of Green Bay.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

About 30 m north of Milwaukee, near Port Washington. Grew up in Minocqua. Born in Spooner.


----------



## brmjlm (Feb 12, 2012)

South Bend, IN


----------



## Schubie76 (May 15, 2011)

I grew up in Kaukauna, but have lived in Barron County between Barron and Ridgeland the last 26 years. Go Pack!


----------



## piggysue (May 27, 2011)

was just in your area last week end went to turtle lake for hubby's 60th bday..nice country...


----------



## gwen949 (Nov 17, 2011)

Milwaukee here! But I escape to Florida for the winter!


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Sammi said:


> Curiosity has me by the arm today, seeing so many responses to a Wisconsin newbie, perhaps we could identify our locations, not necessarily the exact location, as I know this is an iffy thing, but general locale


I don't live in Wisconsin but my sister does and she is also fairly new at knitting. She lives in Reeseville, halfway between Milwaukee and Madison (don't know what route it is on). Is that considered "central" Wisconsin?


----------



## Schubie76 (May 15, 2011)

I would consider it south. Wausau is central.


----------



## CarolZ (Apr 6, 2011)

gwen949 said:


> Milwaukee here! But I escape to Florida for the winter!


Ahh, a snowbird! My sisters do that too. They go to Kissimee and rent a house. I hope I'll be able to do that when I retire back there. Everyone seems to have fun!


----------



## Ell-J (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi -- I've lived in Madison, Milwaukee, Door County, and am currently located on the edge of the Southern Kettle Moraine. 

Two really GREAT country yarn shops near here -- Studio S and Pins & Needles -- both on County A, one on each side of Hwy 89 south of Whitewater.


----------



## sgk1950 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello I am from Cedarburg, about 25 miles north of Milwaukee!
Sue


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

sgk1950 said:


> Hello I am from Cedarburg, about 25 miles north of Milwaukee!
> Sue


Hi Sue, 
I live in rural Saukville -- my grandchildren live in Cedarburg. Nice to meet you!
Susan


----------



## sgk1950 (Jan 9, 2012)

Small world. I live near the HS in Cedarburg. I have a good friend that lives on the cusp of town of Grafton and Saukville on Hwy O and Cedar Salk Rd, the cute little farmette on the corner!


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

sgk1950 said:


> Small world. I live near the HS in Cedarburg. I have a good friend that lives on the cusp of town of Grafton and Saukville on Hwy O and Cedar Salk Rd, the cute little farmette on the corner!


Small world indeed. My granddaughter goes to Cedarburg HS. I know the area where your friend lives. There are a lot of cute little farmettes in the area.


----------



## mrsknitssocks (Jan 3, 2012)

Another Brookfield knitter here


----------



## kreweel (May 22, 2011)

sgk1950 said:


> Hello I am from Cedarburg, about 25 miles north of Milwaukee!
> Sue


Oh my, the home of AMY'S Candy Kitchen! Will be stopping in there this next week.


----------



## sgk1950 (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh yes great apples and chocolates!! they are celebrating 16 years this summer!!Enjoy!!


----------



## lady lulu (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi,
I was born in Two Rivers, and raised in Manitowoc 38mi south of Green Bay. I moved to Milwaukee in the 60's. I got married in the 70's and we built a home and brought up our family in Oak Creek in Milw County where we still live . It's the south end of the county. If you cross the river bridge you will be in Caledonia in Racine County.
I've been a Packer fan so long my blood runs green and gold!!! I've been to many games thru the yrs. Titletown is a great place to visit and I still have family there.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm a little late posting this but I live 30 miles south of Green Bay. I was born and raise in Green Bay and worked in Green Bay for 36 yrs. 

I now there are more out there because every time I meet a knitter I asked if they heard of Knitting Paradise. Almost everybody did that has asset to internet. I have met a few of the KP members. It is always nice to meet someone in person.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

D


grandmann said:


> I'm a little late posting this but I live 30 miles south of Green Bay. I was born and raise in Green Bay and worked in Green Bay for 36 yrs.
> 
> I now there are more out there because every time I meet a knitter I asked if they heard of Knitting Paradise. Almost everybody did that has asset to internet. I have met a few of the KP members. It is always nice to meet someone in person.


Well, I guess we oughta have a convention -- a family reunion of sorts -- one of these days! Has anyone heard of the quilting retreat at Green Lake, WI in the fall (not at the big resort, but at the church camp (name escapes me at the moment) across the lake -- much more modest and they offer space for non-church-related groups to meet over a weekend. We could do that for knitters!


----------



## sgk1950 (Jan 9, 2012)

I have been to the church retreats at Green Lake but didnt know about the non church retreats. I think that is a great idea. I love craft retreats. I used to go to quilting ones. I will look up the names of this in green Lake and report back!!Great Idea MSUSANC!!!!!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I would Love to do this have a knitting retreat in WI. The one or two hrs. a week or month is not enough for me. I really enjoy being around people that do the same craft I do. Time goes by so quick.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

I just received a pm from sgk1950 and responded to her. I remember the name of the camp, and I've even been there with my grandchildren for church camps. Senior moment, I guess. It's called Pilgrim Camp, and is located right on Green Lake so the surroundings are lovely. It's owned by the United Church of Christ, but in addition to church camps and groups, they rent their facilities to other groups, such as for family reunions, retreats, etc. I know there is a quilting group that meets there in the fall, non-religious -- I always think of going but have never gotten my act together. I believe they even provide a cook so you don't have to interrupt your fun to worry about meals. I don't know how much it costs. Oh, and even though it's called a "camp", it does have real shelter with beds and showers. 
Susan


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

It sounds like we don't even want to get dress we can lounge all day and knit. What Fun!!! I have to look on a map and figure out where Green Lake is. I have a feeling I won't make it because I'm schedule to have a knee replacment on Oct 10.  Whoever can make it have a Gin Gimlet on me.


----------



## CarolZ (Apr 6, 2011)

grandmann said:


> It sounds like we don't even want to get dress we can lounge all day and knit. What Fun!!! I have to look on a map and figure out where Green Lake is. I have a feeling I won't make it because I'm schedule to have a knee replacment on Oct 10.  Whoever can make it have a Gin Gimlet on me.


I would love to be there and have a Gin Gimlet for you, grandmann, but alas, I'm still in CA and won't be going back to WI till sometime next spring. My DH wants to move back there, but send me first so I can find a job. I told him "Easier said than done" since I've been in CA since '76 and people there will hire someone local before they hire someone from out of state. We shall see.... I'll be looking in the Green Bay area if anyone knows of any office jobs, LOL. Who knows, maybe I'll leave now and let him stay here and sell the house by himself, LOL!


----------



## Ziggypop (Aug 14, 2012)

I am in Idaho, yes GO Packers I grew up in Milwaukee and do miss it sometimes but especially the winters. I live in the "banana belt" of Idaho and our winters here are mild, last year it snowed in 1 hour and melted that same day.


----------



## sgk1950 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello,
Bet you liked the game on Thursday!! Pack did a great job with the Bears!!! Are you anywhere near Bozeman? I know a little gal that needs a sewing machine and is looking for one CHEAP so she can start to quilt. Happen to know of any? Thanks a million!!!!
Sue


----------



## Rubyslippers512 (Mar 28, 2011)

grandmann said:


> I would Love to do this have a knitting retreat in WI. The one or two hrs. a week or month is not enough for me. I really enjoy being around people that do the same craft I do. Time goes by so quick.


If there is ever a knitting retreat, I'd be interested! Especially if I can fit it in, in between gymnastics meets and music performances of my children...

I am from northeastern Wisconsin, not far from Green Bay.

Cold weather time here, so I have a bit more time to knit, when sitting on bleachers at an auditorium or gymnastics center on weekends!


----------

